# Keaton Beach



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Just returned from a Saturday of scalloping in Keaton Beach. Was our first trip ever and we had a great time. My wife, two kids, and I limited out in about 4 hours with the first hour not really knowing what we were doing. Scallops were decent size and plentiful once you find the narrow blind grass. I am sure they were in the wider blade grass, but were just too tough to see. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is Keaton Beach, what is it close to? Are there cabins there for rent?


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

I was down at Keaton this past Saturday as well. They were thick if you knew the location. My best Friend has a beach house down at Keaton so they had them located before I got down their. That area is a little piece of heaven.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Keaton Beach is about 25-30 minutes south/southeast of Perry, Florida. There are houses/condos for rent. I have been using Beach Realty Gulf Coast at http://www.beachrealtyfla.com/. Ask for Glenn. They have been super cooperative. If you are taking your own boat, ask him about access to house/condo at low tides. My understanding is that if you are staying on the canal (where most places are), you will be ok with summer tides. If you decide to go scalloping, send me a pm and I can tell you some more.


----------

